# Good News!



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

I crossed the Heart River last night and it is running bank full! Good news for Lake Tschida, this rain and rapid snow melt should raise the lake level sufficiently to improve access and water quality. Now I can't wait for ice-off!


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

I drove up to Tschida yesterday, and the lake is full with water running into the glory hole. The ice looked pretty water-logged but still covers the lake. The river below the dam is running bank full, so no fishing yet, but with good weather it should start picking up in a couple of weeks.


----------

